# CX 500 gibt den Geist auf ?



## LYoxX (23. März 2014)

Guten Abend

Undzwar gehn seit Tagen meine Hinteren USB Ports einfach aus oder sie Fallen für einen Kürzeren Moment aus.
In Dem Fall z.B meine Tastaur ( Sidewinder x4 ) und meine Maus ( G400 )
Öfters Tritt es beim Zocken auf da kann ich dann meistens 2 Min Spielen - dann höre ich nur noch dieses Dö döng (  ) jedoch blinkt die Tastatur und Maus fröhlich weiter.
Ein Freund meinte nun , es kann sein das mein Netzteil ( CX 500 von Corsair ) Langsam den Geist aufgibt und diese schwankender last einfach nicht mehr packt ?
Und jetz wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob es an dem NT Liegt - an einem Software fehler oder evtl auch an dem Mainboard?
Habe schonmal ein Thread gemacht : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cher/325454-usb-ports-kaputt.html#post6268680


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. März 2014)

Mach bitte nicht für alles einen eigenen Thread auf,danke.
Es liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Mainboard da dort ja die USB ports sind.
Sind diese fehlerhaft passiert das was dir passiert.
Solange der PC nicht abstützt liegts auch nicht am NT.
Dein Freund hat keine Ahnung von PC's


----------



## iGameKudan (23. März 2014)

Erstens ist hier das Support-Forum und angesichts dessen, dass er und ich das NT in Verdacht haben nicht ganz unbegründet hier nochmal im Supportforum von Corsair nen Thread aufzumachen.

Und es kann durchaus sein, dass das NT einen Lastwechseldefekt hat, also die Spannung bei schwankenden Lasten nicht stabil liefern kann.


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. März 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Erstens ist hier das Support-Forum und angesichts dessen, dass er und ich das NT in Verdacht haben nicht ganz unbegründet hier nochmal im Supportforum von Corsair nen Thread aufzumachen.
> 
> Und es kann durchaus sein, dass das NT einen Lastwechseldefekt hat, also die Spannung bei schwankenden Lasten nicht stabil liefern kann.



Wenn der Rest des Systems läuft dann eher nicht.
Lautsprecher Lüfter laufen alle auf der selben Rail


----------



## LYoxX (23. März 2014)

also ist das MB Hinne ?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. März 2014)

Hi LYoxX,

schau mal wie du schon im anderen Thread geschrieben hast ob die Windows Neuinstallation Abhilfe schaffen konnte.

BIOS Update und laden der Standardeinstellungen nach einem Reset wäre auch eine Maßnahme.

Lade dir mal Prime95 und Furmark herunter und lass beides Parallel laufen um die Kiste ans Limit zu bringen. Schau dann mal wie es sich mit den Ports verhält.

Schreibe auch mal deine komplette Systemkonfiguration hier mit rein.

Viele Grüße!


----------

